# ADSL, ADSL 2, ADSL 2+  και  Broadband Hardware > Cisco  ADSL modems και routers >  cisco 876 sec i k9 over isdn, αξιζει ;

## Gianniskriti

Χαιρετω την παρέα!
Φίλος εβαλε λουκετο ( :Thumb down: ) σε εμπορικο καταστημα, ημουν λοιπον κι εγω παρών για συνδρομη στο ξεσκαρταρισμα αχρηστων/χρησιμων, και ανακαλυψαμε καταχωνιασμενο σε ενα ντουλαπι αθικτο και σφραγισμένο στην συσκευασια του ενα cisco 876 sec i k9 over isdn. Λινκ εδω εδω , εδώ, κι εδω (ωπα ρε παιδια τι τιμη ειναι αυτη :Wink: .Ο φίλος μου λεει οτι καποτε του το ειχε στειλει γνωστη εταιρια εσωρουχων της οποιας ηταν μεταπωλητης, αλλα ουδεποτε εγκατασταθηκε απο καποιον τεχνικο. Λιγο πριν παεει η κουτα στο καλαθ ιτων σκουπιδιων (!!@#) καβατζωθηκε απο εμενα. Επειδη στο θεμα ρουτερ τυγχανω ολιγο τι ασχετος (παντα δουλευα ό,τι στοκ μου εδινε ο isp μου) ερωτω: μπορω να το αξιοποιησω με καποιον τροπο στην υπαρχουσα 24αρα γραμμη μου ; Εχει να μου προσφερει κατι ; Γιατι ρε παιδια ενα ρουτερ ειναι (ή ηταν καποτε ) τόσο εξωφρενικα ακριβο;

----------


## nontasaggelis

> Χαιρετω την παρέα!
> Φίλος εβαλε λουκετο () σε εμπορικο καταστημα, ημουν λοιπον κι εγω παρών για συνδρομη στο ξεσκαρταρισμα αχρηστων/χρησιμων, και ανακαλυψαμε καταχωνιασμενο σε ενα ντουλαπι αθικτο και σφραγισμένο στην συσκευασια του ενα cisco 876 sec i k9 over isdn. Λινκ εδω εδω , εδώ, κι εδω (ωπα ρε παιδια τι τιμη ειναι αυτη.Ο φίλος μου λεει οτι καποτε του το ειχε στειλει γνωστη εταιρια εσωρουχων της οποιας ηταν μεταπωλητης, αλλα ουδεποτε εγκατασταθηκε απο καποιον τεχνικο. Λιγο πριν παεει η κουτα στο καλαθ ιτων σκουπιδιων (!!@#) *καβατζωθηκε απο εμενα*. Επειδη στο θεμα ρουτερ τυγχανω ολιγο τι ασχετος (παντα δουλευα ό,τι στοκ μου εδινε ο isp μου) ερωτω: μπορω να το αξιοποιησω με καποιον τροπο στην υπαρχουσα 24αρα γραμμη μου ; Εχει να μου προσφερει κατι ; Γιατι ρε παιδια ενα ρουτερ ειναι (ή ηταν καποτε ) τόσο εξωφρενικα ακριβο;


*ΚΑΛΟ ΘΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΝΑ ΑΣΧΟΛΗΘΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΛΟΤΟ-ΤΖΟΚΕΡ-ΛΑΧΕΙΑ...................*

----------


## SfH

Για τη σπιτική σου γραμμή, δε θα προσφέρει κάτι παραπάνω. Ο λόγος που κοστίζει τόσο ( και πίστεψε με, είναι από τα φτηνότερα μοντέλα που θα βρεις ) είναι κυρίως ότι υποστηρίζει πολύ περισσότερα features από ένα τυπικό adsl router.

----------


## zartman

...και εκτος των ανωτέρω θα πρέπει και η σπιτική σου γραμμή να είναι ISDN..

----------


## Gianniskriti

> *ΚΑΛΟ ΘΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΝΑ ΑΣΧΟΛΗΘΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΛΟΤΟ-ΤΖΟΚΕΡ-ΛΑΧΕΙΑ...................*


Τι ακριβως εννοεις;




> Για τη σπιτική σου γραμμή, δε θα προσφέρει κάτι παραπάνω. Ο λόγος που κοστίζει τόσο ( και πίστεψε με, είναι από τα φτηνότερα μοντέλα που θα βρεις ) είναι κυρίως ότι υποστηρίζει πολύ περισσότερα features από ένα τυπικό adsl router.


Δηλαδη κανει του δουλεια ενος κλασικου ρουτερ (δινει προσβαση σε adsl internet) αλλα επειδη προσφερει ολύ περισσότερα features απευθυνεται σε πολυ περιορισμενο κοινο και ως εκ τουτου η τρελη τιμη ;




> ...και εκτος των ανωτέρω θα πρέπει και η σπιτική σου γραμμή να είναι ISDN..


Δεν εχω isdn! Πολυ προχειρα πιστεψα οτι θα κανει και την αλλου τυπου γραμμή, η μετατρεπεται με καποια αναβαθμιση

----------


## euri

> Δεν εχω isdn! Πολυ προχειρα πιστεψα οτι θα κανει και την αλλου τυπου γραμμή, η μετατρεπεται με καποια αναβαθμιση


Όχι, δε θα μπορέσει να λειτουργήσει σε απλή PSTN γραμμή (δηλαδή Annex A).  Ούτε με αλλαγή firmware μπορεί να μετατραπεί.

Επίσης, μιας και ανέφερες το θέμα "αναβάθμιση", τα αρχεία του IOS (το λειτουργικό σύστημα των συσκευών της Cisco) δεν είναι διαθέσιμα δωρεάν, οπότε είτε θα μείνεις με την έκδοση που σου έχει έρθει το μηχάνημα, είτε θα πρέπει να το βρεις "παράπλευρα", με ό,τι αυτό συνεπάγεται.

----------


## SfH

> Επίσης, μιας και ανέφερες το θέμα "αναβάθμιση", τα αρχεία του IOS (το λειτουργικό σύστημα των συσκευών της Cisco) δεν είναι διαθέσιμα δωρεάν, οπότε είτε θα μείνεις με την έκδοση που σου έχει έρθει το μηχάνημα, είτε θα πρέπει να το βρεις "παράπλευρα", με ό,τι αυτό συνεπάγεται.


Όχι απόλυτα. Αν επικοινωνήσεις με το TAC και τους αναφέρεις κάποιο security issue που επηρεάζει το release σου, θα σου δώσουν νεότερο, έστω και με κάποια χρονική καθυστέρηση.

----------


## Gianniskriti

Επανερχομαι! Αδυνατουσα να ποσταρω 2 μερες τωρα! Λοιπον εφοσον για την γραμμη μου ειναι αχρηστο μιας και εχω pstn (δηλαδη να σας πω την αληθεια και isdn να ειχα δεν νομιζω να ειχα διαθεση να προσπαθησω να αξιοποιησω τις επιλεον δυνατοτητες του σε σχεση με το ρουτερ του κιλου που εχω)  γνωριζει καποιος αν εχει στοιχειωδη εμπορικη αξια (εν ετοι 2014 εννοω) ; Δηλαδη μπορει να πουληθει ; Και αν ναι, ποσο περιπου πιανουν αυτα ; Ενταξει ειδα σε καποια λινκ καποιες τρελες τιμες αλλα ισως δεν ειναι επικαιρες τιμες αλλα "ξεχασμενες" , και προφανως οσο γερναει (αν και αχρησιμοποιητο) χανει εμπορικη αξια.

----------


## SfH

Ebay συνήθως παίζει 100-150 μεταχειρισμένος με όλα τα παρελκόμενα ( μαζί με εγγύηση του πωλητή, που εσύ δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο μπορείς να δώσεις ).

----------


## Gianniskriti

> Ebay συνήθως παίζει 100-150 μεταχειρισμένος με όλα τα παρελκόμενα ( μαζί με εγγύηση του πωλητή, που εσύ δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο μπορείς να δώσεις ).


Ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------

